# Which fish is best?



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

what kind of fish are your favorite? tetras, barbs, cichlids and anabantids(bettas and gouramis), saltwater, coldwater, livebearers, or other egg layers? if there is something else that i have forgot that is your favorite let me know. and if you have 1 or 2 specific favorite fish what are they?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

My fish preference isn't one of the choices. What should I do? I know I'll just post it here. My favorite fish is..................................................a live fish!!!!!!!!!!!!! lshipmp!! (lshipmp=Laughing So Hard I Peed My Pants)


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

You forgot kittyfish. D: Catfish are my favorite, bottom feeders in general. My dad thinks I'm a freak because I don't think guppies and mollies are the bees knees. "_Another_ catfish? Oh man."  I love my weird fishies.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

......eels : )


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i was a freshwater fan, till i got saltwater, now i`m fully converted.!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The choices cover mostly freshwater hence this is considered moved here.

There is a lot to mention on my part. Loaches, tetras, cories, plecos, etc. As for the saltwater, I can mention a few..Banggai cardinals, Catalina goby, _Centropyge bicolor_, green chromis, lionfish, seahorses, etc.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I said livebearers but it is really a tie for me. I love endlers live bearers but also my corydoras are a long time favorite of mine.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i knew i was forgetting something. i should have added eels, but the cories are covered with "other egg layers". i am into freshwater and know nothing of saltwater so i couldnt get into detail there, sorry.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I love my Tiger Barbs. I am also a big fan of Ancient fish like Birchirs and eels. 

I'm not a big fan of LiveBearers, but I am kind of attached to my Red Wag Platies in my 30 Gallon.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i like all fish, especially schooling fish. almost all i have in my tank is livebeaers but i want to mix it up a bit once there is room.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

You also forgot my faverite fish bichirs, arrow's, arapiama gigas (i doubt anyone here has one lupin's friend does though) and knife fish.

man i need me a 50,000 gallon tank so i can have an aropiama :lol:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

arent birchirs cichlids?


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

nope bichir's arent cichlids they are bichir's lol no other wayto describe them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I have to say I'm actually kind of partial to my shrimpies...sad, I know but true.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crazy4fish said:


> arent birchirs cichlids?


Ancient fish, _Polypterus_.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

oh yeah. i forgot. actually right before i made this post i read something saying that they were ancient.


----------



## nabil (Feb 29, 2008)

looking forward for super red arowana...now only have oscar, catfish, koi, guppy and snakeheads... :twisted:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i wish i could afford koi! :lol:


----------

